# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Bathroom demo - turn of services?

## constipated

Hi guys, 
About to undertake a bathroom reno, and plan to do as much as possible. I've taken samples of the walls, and it's asbestos free so I'm keen to do the demo work myself.  
Obviously in regards to the water, I'll turn it off at the mains and remove the fittings, and cap it off, before I turn the water back on.  
In regards to power, I will turn off the power while I remove the wall linings etc, but can I turn it back on once I'm done with demo work, but before relining? With the way the house is wired up, I don't think I can turn off the power just in the bathroom. I obviously won't have exposed wires showing, but will have the insulated wires showing...I assume this is safe? what is the standard practise in regards to this? 
Cheers

----------


## Pulse

Technically a sparky needs to do it. They normally switch off the circuits and check they are off and make provision that someone else doesn't turn it on while doing the job. 
The GPOs and switch plates and lights are then removed after removing the wires from the terminals. All exposed wire ends are then terminated with a screw connector and then wrapped in electrical tape. I think it is also good practice to label it live and protect it with a junction box. During demo it is safest to leave the power off or at least the circuits to the bathroom off such that the wires can be physically inspected and to protect from errant crowbars!  
====

----------

